# WARPED TOUR 2010



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

i know, its still only january, and im already bringing up warped tour, but has anyone checked out the line up yet? its actually pretty damn good for a change instead of only being decent. lol FUCKING WHITECHAPEL ON WARPED TOUR? WTF?! not that im complaining ;p

gettin my tix when they go on presale in march


anyone else thinking about/planning on going? and what city if you are?

im hittin up cleveland, and possibly the cincinatti one as well,


----------



## torachi (Jan 12, 2010)

Havent been to warped since 2002. Got real weak real quix.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh fuck Andrew W.K.'s playing


I hope he does piano music


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

torachi said:


> Havent been to warped since 2002. Got real weak real quix.



the casualties are playing this year =D


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 12, 2010)

No one actually listens to The Casualties


They just buy the posters


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> No one actually listens to The Casualties
> 
> 
> They just buy the posters



=/
i love the casualties
REAL hardcore


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 12, 2010)

Honestly, I thought they were an old band but I looked them up and I saw their first album was like 1997

What's up with that?


And also what is FAKE hardcore can you give me some recommendations


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Honestly, I thought they were an old band but I looked them up and I saw their first album was like 1997
> 
> What's up with that?
> 
> ...



lol theyve been together since 1990.
they were on a few punk compilation cds, and released 2 EPs before they recorded their first full length album in 97
true DIY hardcore punk, what it was intended to be, where the heart was.
then came the pop punk era =/


lol fake hardcore? anything that gets tagged as hardcore, that isnt hardcore punk. metalcore bands are often tagged as hardcore by scene kids that think it makes them sound cooler to say they listen to "hardcore" and by people who just dont know any better.

real hardcore - minor threat, black flag, the dead kennedys, social distortion, the casualties 

often mistaken as hardcore - any subgenre of hardcore: metalcore, deathcore, post-hardcore, crust punk, noise, powerviolence. often bands such as: underoath, as i lay dying, norma jean, terror, throwdown, hatebreed, bring me the horizon(lololol), a day to remember.

here ill even do you a favor if it interests you enough:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardcore_punk


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 12, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> then came the pop punk era =/



That's like half of Warped Tour

I was really interested in going when I was 10 and NOFX was playing but now I think I would be too old to go

But I went to a local punk show last year and that was fun. Going to try and do some more of that.


And Hatebreed is hardcore in the sense that they play "metallic hardcore"

Technicalities 




Post in my noise thread in The Blue Note, get that going again

If you want


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> That's like half of Warped Tour
> 
> I was really interested in going when I was 10 and NOFX was playing but now I think I would be too old to go
> 
> ...



lol i was actually going to point that out about hatebreed but i didnt want to seem like too much of a know-it-all. haha they're like the opposite of thrash, instead of being hardcore influenced metal, they play metal influenced hardcore. aka, metalcore. 

i actually wanted to go to warped tour 08 pretty bad. haha but when my friend told me whitechapel was playing this year i said "NO FUCKING WAY! WHAT THE FUCK??! we're fucking going!" haha i think its safe to say that theyre the heaviest band to ever play warped tour, I THINK. 

theres really not as much pop punk as their usually is this time though. some good metalcore and deathcore bands, a few spastic noise/mathcore sounding bands, and a few bands that mix the "pussy emo singing" with screaming and breakdowns and a synth player, which im a complete fucking sucker for haha



HERES THE BAND LISTING FOR ANYBODY WHO IS CURIOUS
http://www.vanswarpedtour.com/warpedtour/bands.asp


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 12, 2010)

I only recognize three bands on that list, and of those I want to see one of them. 

Fuck it, I'll be at the Cincinnati show... lawn seats at Riverbend are worth the price, and once you're in the lawn it's less about the music then getting wasted and partying in the mud.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 12, 2010)

I know five bands on that list.  Like two that I'd actually want to listen to.  Warped Tour is soooooo lame.  Rather go to smaller venues to see one or two big name bands playing longer sets then having to sit through three hours of shitty bands between the two I'd actually want to listen to.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> I only recognize three bands on that list, and of those I want to see one of them.
> 
> Fuck it, I'll be at the Cincinnati show... lawn seats at Riverbend are worth the price, and once you're in the lawn it's less about the music then getting wasted and partying in the mud.



haha word, i might see you there if i go to both dates, but ill be in the pit so, i probably wont the haha.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I know five bands on that list.  Like two that I'd actually want to listen to.  Warped Tour is soooooo lame.  Rather go to smaller venues to see one or two big name bands playing longer sets then having to sit through three hours of shitty bands between the two I'd actually want to listen to.



well if you only know 5 bands out of the 60 on that list....chances are you might like a few more of them >.>

but i feel ya dude, i usually dont pay more than $12 bucks for a show, i normally go to local shows or smaller tours with 3-5 headliners and a few locals. but an all day music fest sounds great. plus, if i dont go to warped tour, i wont be able to see parkway drive until they decide to get their aussie asses back to the states.

i hate when people disrespect bands =/
it takes a lot of work for bands to get where they are
i would know, im still struggling.
a lot of people dont realize that a band is an expense.
i mean if you dont like a band, thats cool, just know that they work hard for you to hate them ;p

theres only like, a total of 5 or 6 bands that i can say that i actually hate, and its usually for reasons other than their music.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 12, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> well if you only know 5 bands out of the 60 on that list....chances are you might like a few more of them >.>



Not really.  I went to the last Warped Tour by me.  I went to see Flogging Molly, P.O.S. (the only rapper there which is a travesty), Streetlight, and the Bouncing Souls who ended up canceling due to a different show date.  Everyone else I saw was HORRIBLE.  And I feel like I had a right to say so seeing as how I PAID to get in there.  It's nice and all that you worked hard on something, but when I have to pay for an all day pass and your band is the entertainment, I better be entertained.

The most entertainment I had there was listening to Anti-Flag talk about evil corporations and how money is the route of all evil, and me and my friends yelling back about how they're signed to a major label, appeared on a major video game (Madden), and the economy allowed me to buy an awesome Bouncing Souls deck.  Not to mention they were part of a music festival sponsored by everyone and their mother.  =P


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Not really.  I went to the last Warped Tour by me.  I went to see Flogging Molly, P.O.S. (the only rapper there which is a travesty), Streetlight, and the Bouncing Souls who ended up canceling due to a different show date.  Everyone else I saw was HORRIBLE.  And I feel like I had a right to say so seeing as how I PAID to get in there.  It's nice and all that you worked hard on something, but when I have to pay for an all day pass and your band is the entertainment, I better be entertained.
> 
> The most entertainment I had there was listening to Anti-Flag talk about evil corporations and how money is the route of all evil, and me and my friends yelling back about how they're signed to a major label, appeared on a major video game (Madden), and the economy allowed me to buy an awesome Bouncing Souls deck.  Not to mention they were part of a music festival sponsored by everyone and their mother.  =P



LOL IRONYYYYYYYYYYYY

but to be fair, im sure there were plenty of others there that _were_ entertained. its not possible for a band to please EVERYBODY. thats just not realistic at all.

im just anti-music elitism thats all


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 12, 2010)

No obviously there were people there who were entertained.  You could tell by all the teenagers that were there.  =P

But when I talk about bands being horrible, it should be obvious that I'm talking about MY opinion.  I don't care for the whiny, electronica nonsense that seems to be filtering into a music festival I used to really care about.  But it's the changing times.  What I thought was awesome music back in 2000 or even the mid-late 90s doesn't get two looks from half the kids who I see going to these shows.

But that's what happens when your favorite musicians start turning 30-40 years old.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> No obviously there were people there who were entertained.  You could tell by all the teenagers that were there.  =P
> 
> But when I talk about bands being horrible, it should be obvious that I'm talking about MY opinion.  I don't care for the whiny, electronica nonsense that seems to be filtering into a music festival I used to really care about.  But it's the changing times.  What I thought was awesome music back in 2000 or even the mid-late 90s doesn't get two looks from half the kids who I see going to these shows.
> 
> But that's what happens when your favorite musicians start turning 30-40 years old.



you mean 13 year old girls depending on what the line up was like haha.

but hey, at least theres still people that have respect for the older music, such as myself =D

im so stoked to see the casualties.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 12, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> you mean 13 year old girls depending on what the line up was like haha.



With the way some of your kids dress, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 12, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> With the way some of your kids dress, it's hard to tell.



hahaha anymore the scene has drifted away from skinny jeans for the most part, theyre all about their gym shorts and camo shorts now hahaha. fucking trends.

i keep the facial hair goin on so that im always obviously a guy ;p
you ever wonder why a lot of people in those bands wear/wore skinny jeans?
ill tell you why. its so much easier to go crazy while your shredding on stage hahaha


----------

